

Show HN: FPP, a powerful 'tinkered' version of Firefox Portable - justatinker
http://justatinker.com/index.html#FPP

======
justatinker
Folks:

Firefox Portable Plus (FPP) is my attempt to finally make a version of Firefox
Portable that is independent of the host computer. VLC Media Player is
completely integrated into the installation so that it will play most audio
and video formats embedded within a tab in Firefox. Adobe Shockwave Flash is
also built in and FPP will ignore any versions installed on the host computer.
There is also the option of using Java through JPortable from
portableapps.com.

I have 'hand tweaked' the skin and added over 40 extensions into FPP to make
the 'look & feel' of the browser is esthetically pleasing as well as being
intuitive and functional. I've also made dozens of the most popular 'under the
hood' tweaks through 'about:config'.

This is a public version of the web browser that I use every day. Instructions
on it's use, it's many, many features and how to modify it yourselves can be
found on its web page.

tinker

------
smt88
Pretty sure you can't re-post this

~~~
justatinker
smt88:

Apologies, I'm new to HN. I couldn't figure out how to post and then, when I
noticed the 'Show HN' feature, I couldn't delete my other misplaced posting.

Is this the wrong sort of thing to post at all? It IS something folks would
have a lot of fun playing with. I read the requirements, I just didn't know
about 'Show HN', is all.

tinker

